# I am being stalked by a pumpkin.



## Blastoise Fortooate

I am being stalked by a pumpkin. >:(

Not amused, Homestuck fans.


----------



## ....

What pumpkin? :|


----------



## Green

what pumpkin?


----------



## Zora of Termina

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> I am being stalked by a pumpkin. >:(
> 
> Not amused, Homestuck fans.


...I haven't seen that in a while.

(by the way the homestuck fantards are going to deny its existence. Just sayin'.)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Mawile said:


> What pumpkin? :|


This pumpkin.


----------



## Negrek

I accidentally the lack of pumpkin, sorry. Should be gone now.


----------



## Zero Moment

WH4T PUMPK1N?
>:?


----------



## Sylph

What pumpkin? *glub*


----------



## Chief Zackrai

I have seriously never seen any pumpkin here before. :| (and I am being completely serious-I have _never_ seen that here before)


----------



## Byrus

Doc Scratch said:


> I have seriously never seen any pumpkin here before. :| (and I am being completely serious-I have _never_ seen that here before)


It was part of last year's April fools joke.


----------



## ....

Byrus said:


> It was part of last year's April fools joke.


Actually, it was this year's.


----------



## Byrus

Urgh, my bad. I need caffeine.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Byrus said:


> It was part of last year's April fools joke.





Mawile said:


> Actually, it was this year's.


Ah. okay.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Negrek said:


> I accidentally the lack of pumpkin, sorry. Should be gone now.


...wait, so why didn't the pumpkin show up until four months afterwards?


----------



## Phantom

I distinctly remember the pumpkin during the joke.


----------



## nastypass

Karkat Vantas said:


> ...wait, so why didn't the pumpkin show up until four months afterwards?


It got appearified to a few days ago, duh.


----------



## Superbird

Haha, aftershocks, I guess!


----------



## ultraviolet

Zora of Termina said:


> ...I haven't seen that in a while.
> 
> (by the way the homestuck fantards are going to deny its existence. Just sayin'.)


hey, just fyi, calling a group of people 'fantards' is not okay, don't do it again, please and thanks.

I mean I though this was kind of obvious but

yeah, please don't.


----------



## RosesBones

You managed to find a pumpkin???????? Quick, captchalogue it before it dis- ah, too late. ::::(


----------



## Zero Moment

Rose99280 said:


> You managed to find a pumpkin???????? Quick, captchalogue it before it dis- ah, too late. ::::(


WH4T PUMPK1N?


----------



## Negrek

Let's not turn this into a spam thread, guys.

And whoops, this was already closed.


----------

